

iPhone Naysayers - shawndumas
http://techpinions.com/iphone-naysayers/10198

======
awolf
On issues where there's a large contingent of passionate haters/supporters on
either side, polarizing articles from either extreme drive page views. It's
just business.

It gets old though. I've come to realize over the past few years that the
stuff I spend my time reading on Hacker News does take it's toll in mental and
emotional energy. Often a lot more than I realized. If there's anything I wish
I could filter from my media intake, it would be _both_ iPhone Naysayer
articles and responses to iPhone Naysayer articles such as Jim's here.

~~~
jeffehobbs
This is an excellent point. It's amazing how worked up we ("we" the General
Public) get over "platform wars" -- I remember arguing Super Nintendo over
Genesis back in the day, and iPhone v. Android is just another iteration of
that.

Bottom line, it's your money, buy what you want and what makes you happy.

~~~
inafield
Console wars are far from over, and they are still duking it out whether or
not PC gaming is "dead".

Best to have friends who have the competing technologies to what you have so
you get to enjoy _all_ of it.

